# Good Timeshares in Driving distance from Dallas



## jjking42 (Jan 30, 2008)

We have been mostly to hawaii , South Florida, Orlando, colorado, NYC.

We have made the drive to colorado but everywhere else we fly. With airfares going up we cant afford to fly.I am not getting FF miles like i used too.

We are going to drive to orlando this spring but i need to find someplace closer.

We love The florida panhandle and we can drive thier but its a very hard exchange. 

Branson was nice the one time we went.

after being in the florida panhandle i am not sure we would like the texas beach.

I have three kids 12,11,8

Any ideas.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## chellej (Jan 30, 2008)

How about Hot Springs Arkansas or Fairfield bay.

Fairfield bay is a golf community - we went one year for spring break and found plenty of things to do.  They do tend to roll up the sidewalks at about 8pm.  

I would think either would be an easy trade.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 30, 2008)

Jim,

Have you seen the TUG map?  This may help answer your question.  First, click on a region button at the top and then you can click anywhere to get a closer view of any area.  If you click enough times, you can even get to the street level!


http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html

Scott


----------



## abbekit (Jan 30, 2008)

We live near Allen (in Rockwall) so we also like to try to drive rather than fly on some of our vacations.  Some TS that we have enjoyed that are 4 to 8 hours away are:

Silverleaf Piney Shores on Lake Conroe (south of Huntsville)
Silverleaf Hill Country (near New Braunsfels)
Silverleaf Ozark Mountain Resort (near Branson)
Holiday Island (on Table Rock Lake in Arkansas just outside Eureka Springs)

A little longer drive (about 12 hours) to New Mexico, either Ruidoso or Santa Fe.
(photos of all these at the link below)

We're partial to the Silverleaf group because they allow pets and if we are driving we like to take our dog.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 30, 2008)

This idea isn't for everyone for sure, but I've booked a 3BR houseboat at Royal Host Club at Lake Eufaula, Oklahoma, for spring break.  It was available on an RCI exchange.  That would be a fairly short drive from Dallas.

There doesn't look like a lot to do around that area beside boat activities.  I'll let you all know how it goes... I'm looking forward to it!

Scott


----------



## Karen G (Jan 30, 2008)

*Rayburn Country*

I own  here  but have never been before. It should be within driving distance of you.

If you go, let me know how it was.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 30, 2008)

I bought at Marriott's Legends Edge in Panama City for one of the same reasons - driving distance to Houston. It is not on the beach, but on the bay. These units can be bought very cheap on the resale market and it would get you into the Marriott system. I will be visiting there for the first time this summer.


If you are looking for beachfront, I would suggest something like Holiday Beach Resort in Destin. We stayed next door to it one year. It is a small, nice resort in the heart of the action and on a beach that rivals any.

Also, there are a couple of decent resorts down in South Padre. One of them is brand new - don't remember the name, but you can find it on RedWeek.com. It looks like something I would like to try soon.

Good Luck

P.S.
I have been to Silverleaf on Lake Conroe. Not something I would want to own.
Silverleaf does have a new resort in Galveston. I am going there in early June.


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 30, 2008)

Scottsdale AZ--13 hr
Sedona AZ--15 hr
Nashville TN--10 hr
Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge--13 1/2 hr
Gulf Shores AL--10 hrs--as of last night there was a 3 br available for Easter
09' that I was looking at
Hilton Head Island--16 hr
Of all the above your kids would love the Smokey Mts--awesome family vacation. Dawn


----------



## abbekit (Jan 30, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> I
> 
> P.S.
> I have been to Silverleaf on Lake Conroe. Not something I would want to own.
> Silverleaf does have a new resort in Galveston. I am going there in early June.



We drove around the Silverleaf Seaside in Galveston a few weeks ago while visiting family in the area.  We wanted to check it out since we have liked some of the other Silverleaf resorts.  The Galveston resort itself is not attractive although the buildings are the same as all the other Silverleaf resorts. It's just the grounds that aren't very attractive, flat with little in the way of landscaping, across the highway from the beach.  If you like Florida beaches this beach will disappoint you.

Piney Shores is still our favorite, it is in the middle of the pine forest and right on Lake Conroe.  That said, I'm sure we will plan a trip to Seaside soon since we have family living there and it would be a good location for us.  They just built their first block of Presidential units which are very nice.

We don't own at any Silverleaf resorts but find them to be pretty available through RCI both as trades and rentals.  Seaside is the hardest to get.


----------



## gravityrules (Jan 31, 2008)

Great subject for us DFW TUGers!  For us it's definitely been about 'drive to' locations, even if the drives are long ones.  Air fare for 5 would likely be cost prohibitive!

Branson is easy to recommend as it's not a bad drive, plenty to see and do, and there are plenty of nice TS choices.

We have a Summer week reserved at one of the Texas Silverleaf's (Holly Lake Ranch); that will be our first time at a non-destination resort so it should be all about relaxing ...

The Smokies are one of our favorite destinations but it's at least 16 hours of driving for us.
We enjoyed our first trip to Destin this past summer but we had a rental condo, not a TS.  I've also been told that summer in Destin is a difficult trade.  We visited Gulf Shores, AL in 2005; we think Destin was better and well worth the extra drive.

We have friends that own at the Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch in San Antonio and it's a nice place but I suspect it may be a difficult trade if you're not in Hyatt Vacation Club.  We've been to San Antonio a number of times but usually only for 3 or 4 nights.  I think it would be really nice to try it for a week.

Reasonably close places I'd like to know more about:  S. Padre Island, Ruidoso NM, Hot Springs, TX Hill Country.  Farther away I'd consider southern Colorado, Pagosa Springs or Durango for a future trip.  We've also never done the 'Disney thing' but that's even more of a drive.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm going to turn the tables on this question a bit... are there any resorts in Texas worth going to with a family?  Anyone have any experiences to share?

It's kind of surprising that the Texas timeshares do not get rated very highly in the review section.  Especially since the state has some excellent parks.

Scott


----------



## jjking42 (Jan 31, 2008)

ace2000 said:


> I'm going to turn the tables on this question a bit... are there any resorts in Texas worth going to with a family?  Anyone have any experiences to share?
> 
> It's kind of surprising that the Texas timeshares do not get rated very highly in the review section.  Especially since the state has some excellent parks.
> 
> Scott



In my opionion it too hot for a summer vacation. If i am going to be that hot i want to be on the beach. I just dont think texas can compete with the florida panhandle when it come to the beach.

Spring break in Texas would be nice.

San antonio is good but we have done that too many times


----------



## otis8756 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Jim.  Try Tanglewood on Lake Texoma.  There's a marina within walking distance if your crew likes the lake, but besides that, there's not alot to do for the kiddos there.
Steve


----------



## abbekit (Jan 31, 2008)

ace2000 said:


> I'm going to turn the tables on this question a bit... are there any resorts in Texas worth going to with a family?  Anyone have any experiences to share?
> 
> It's kind of surprising that the Texas timeshares do not get rated very highly in the review section.  Especially since the state has some excellent parks.
> 
> Scott



Many of the Silverleaf Resorts are close to Texas State Parks.  The resorts in east Texas are near Tyler S.P.,  Piney Shores in Conroe is near Huntsville S.P., and Hill Country in Canyon Lake is near a number of the prettiest parks in the state.  Also Canyon Lake is near New Braunfels with the Schliterbahn, tubing on the river, easy day trip to San Antonio.  The resorts themselves have many free activities available on-site like game rooms, mini golf, archery, pools (some with indoor pools too) and those on the lakes have boating (for a fee).  Piney Shores also has horseback riding.  

I don't care for the beaches in Galveston but there is a Schliterbahn there also.  I haven't been to Padre Island since I was a kid but it sounds like lots of family activities there.  

We don't have kids but do like staying at the timeshares near the state parks for hiking with our dog.


----------



## Hophop4 (Jan 31, 2008)

We have an exchange to South Padre Island for Sept 5th.  It's only a 6 hour drive from Houston area.  We have never been there before so thought it would be a close drive for us.  

We also drive to Panama City Beach, love the beaches there.  We own at Landmark beachfront resort.

Silverleaf The Villages in Flint (Tyler Area) just had Grand Opening for their new Water Park, might be great for kids.  There is a charge.

Silverleaf Hill Country Resort is on Canyon Lake and during summer season tubing down the river is a must with kids.


----------



## Texas Traveler (Jan 31, 2008)

Silverleaf's Hill Country was a good base for us during a summer trip w/young teenagers.  

We took a day trip or two into San Antonio, did a trip over to Luckenbach , a trip over to Fredericksburg, and to New Braunfels to Schlitterbahn.  Oh yeah, there is the tubing there in Canyon Lake & Gruene.  

Silverleaf's Seaside is ok.  It's not the Florida beaches by any stretch and is a little bit removed from the main part of Galveston.  Probably not a good place if you're needing to keep kids somewhat entertained.  There's plenty to do in the area, but it will require about a 20 to 30 minute drive to get back into Galveston.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 1, 2008)

HYATT WILD OAK RANCH is EXCELLENT!!!!


----------

